
Missed 83b by one day - sbrowns
For anyone this has happened to (because I can&#x27;t be the first person to be confused &#x2F; bit by super strict IRS policy), what are my realistic options?<p>If I am a founder &#x2F; 35% owner of stock with fair value of 5M. 25% of my total shares will be vested in April of 2016, and we&#x27;re planning on raising on a 10M cap in June (meaning on a 1&#x2F;48 vesting schedule, an additional 12.5% of my shares will have a fair value of 10M). This will bring my 2016 total tax income to $80K salary + ~$900K of vested income.  $1M in &quot;income&quot; when I don&#x27;t have two pennies to scrape together.  With iPhone &#x2F; fuzzy math, my tax liability for 2016 will be in the neighborhood of $350K.<p>With literally no money in the bank (startuplife), what are my options?<p>Obviously:
- There are implications against the company to pay taxes + FICA (my co-founder is going to be pissed)
- Will see a tax attorney ASAP
- I&#x27;m still filing my 83b with my return to see if it will &quot;slip by&quot;<p>Are there seriously no relief provisions for this specific situation?  I understand the need for a cutoff date due to potential abuse &#x2F; tax fraud, but holy ish.<p><i></i>Feeling like a moron<i></i>
======
brudgers
I think talking with an enrolled agent or a CPA or a tax lawyer is probably
your best bet at this point.

After talking with your cofounder.

Good luck.

